# Hunter Gatherer INTp ILI



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

This beast of a man has fully detached himself from reality, living in the world of concepts, symbolic imagery. In his weltanschauung reality itself is not as it seems as it becomes not the world he lives by as he fears his incompetence of the mundane. Opportunities and threats have indicated to him through his idiosyncratic imagery, his concepts; his broad concepts being deeply internalized develop a language of their own through a complicated tree of internal references. Deeply attached to his concepts he is a very conservative man hostile to new ideas till they prove themselves.

Supplementing his grander view of reality are rigorous metrics for evaluating concepts held dear by him due to the power of influence they have over his inner world. These principles are derived consistently through evidenced utility, changing with him as their source and nature changes. Impersonal and external these are taken out of him from a point of reference. 

Incompetent with value based reasoning, key in most social bonding, he supplements for it inappropriately with this apathetic analysis. He struggles to be in synch with the appropriate value for the situation thus making it difficult to bond with others. He is more isolated baring lone wolf tendencies and then haunting him is his idiosyncratic concepts that become less frequently expressed making them increasingly difficult to share with others; though the insights are of value to others making him useful in the dangerous world yet, in times of calm were his utility is less to others, his inferior social value in bonding exposes its self. 

Though characterized by inertia, survival becomes the cause pushing him into action, comprehending reality in sensation reasoning terms. Through unconscious means he reasons through the immediate concrete requirements grasping value in front of him. Consciously he is largely uncomfortable with the mode of analysis yet he is not entirely sure about about his competency.


----------

